# Little muskegon help



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

we have a place near by and was thinking about taking the canoe down it this weekend just looking for float times below morley.

Thanks Cptncor.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Not sure where you are putting in. The only time I ran the Little Mo we put in at Newcosta and took out on Croton Pond. Took a couple hours to get to Croton then a bit of time to make the long paddle to the launch. 
I have heard there may be navigation issues between Newcosta and Morley however I am unable to verify. 
The Little Muskegon is recommended however.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The paddle from the small damn in Altona at 5 mile down to Morley is a pretty good paddle. This is navigable with a kayak or canoe but there will likely be obstructions that require a portage or two. Plan it for a day trip. Decent trout fishing in that stretch as well in places. I have never been on the river below the damn in Morley so I can't offer any help on that stretch.


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

we are thinking about doing Morley to Dagget Rd... planning on spin fishing trout? post likely small bass and chubs but are in for a good paddle regardless and a full day for sure.

Thanks all


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Did that stretch 3 or 4 years ago, lots of switchbacks, banks, and blow downs but the current moves quick enough you should plan one cast per structure and be accurate. There is a campground just below Morley that keeps a short stretch clear in mid summer for tubers but could have a portage or two for fallen trees anywhere on this river.
The lower stretch from Dagget or County Line to the east arm of Croton pond is a great ride especially in high water, about as close as you will come to rapids this side of the Pine river but still safe enough for anyone with minor skills. Not as good for fishing IMO. And has the 45 minute paddle across Croton pond to the launch on the south just past the bridge (or 30 minute paddle to the bar on the right before the bridge!). This stretch has a couple guides working it so trees blocking the entire river are rarely a problem. Has traffic those prime summer weekends.
If water levels are low there can be butt dragging gravel in lots of places but not enough to stop you from going!


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks GoNorth

any idea on an estimated time from Morley to Dagget ?4hrs 6hrs ? we dont plan on stopping to much.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it took us 5 hours but with a few stops. I don't know how much any recent rain is still effecting the stream, water speed can change a lot.


----------



## parrothead600 (May 10, 2012)

Last year my wife & I went from Morley Dam to Newcosta Rd. It took us roughly 5 hrs. There were a few blowdowns but nothing drastic. We had approx 1/2 hr in stops. Dagget Rd to Newcosta was approx 1 hr.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

cptncor said:


> we are thinking about doing Morley to Dagget Rd... planning on spin fishing trout? post likely small bass and chubs but are in for a good paddle regardless and a full day for sure.
> 
> Thanks all


If fishing, you can count on 10 hours from Morley to County Line.


----------

